# Reusable Canning Lids!!!



## Captain belly (Feb 4, 2018)

As most people who can their garden veggies know, there is a HUGE shortage in canning lids. Since COVID, people are starting to take interest in survival skills and self-reliance. The interest in gardening and canning has taken it's toll on the canning lid availability. Canning lids are the new 'toilet paper". I have a good stock, but I decided to buy the reusable canning lids as a backup plan. Most folks don't know how to use them, so I made a video. They really are "installed" a little different than traditional lids. Hope this helps someone out.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you for the video it was very informative.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Been using those for years with no issues 
thank you

Peace,
Michael J.


----------

